# Let Go Of My Rope, Old Man



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Or I'll rip your arm out of its socket!


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Brilliant photo - lighting is beautiful.

I don't believe such a pretty face could think anything of the sort.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

You may have to show her who's boss by lifting her off the ground by 1" with this rope.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL!

OR:
This dental floss is huge!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

lfung5 said:


> This dental floss is huge!


ound:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

sweet picture


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Love it!!!


----------



## One Sassy One (Dec 10, 2013)

Love that face!


----------

